# The official "Rolling In It" thread



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Many of our lovely Goldens like to roll in things, like grass, leaves, dirt, mud, puddles or snow (and hopefully nothing less agreeable). I thought there might be a plethora of amusing photos on this topic that we could share.

I'll start. This was Toby yesterday afternoon:









Now let's see your Golden boys and girls "rolling in it"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your boy rolling in the snow, looks like he was totally enjoying himself. 

Here's a picture of my girl Roxy doing one of her most favorite things in life- rolling in the sand and marsh grass at the little beach at the end of my street. She loves to flop around and roll in the sand almost as much as she loves swimming.

We rarely get snow here, not sure if my guys would know what they're suppose to do with it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you've hit the jackpot with this thread...what a great idea...who hasn't seen their golden roll in at least something. Woody loves a good roll in the snow, or on the lawn after a good meal, or a tennis ball, or a nice fresh pile of just about any kind of POOP, dead fish on the bank are another favorite or how about an egg?

Great idea for a thread...this should be fun...I'll have to see if I can dig some pictures up...


Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We rarely get snow here, not sure if my guys would know what they're suppose to do with it.


I can almost guarantee you they'd know EXACTLY what to do!

Pete


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

These are great! Here's a pic of Diesel rolling in the leaves.... His favorite so far.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My first gal Deardra in the white mountains of NH.










Best boy ever, my Tucker man.










And Fiona's Golden roll video 

[vimeo]19898518[/vimeo]


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> My first gal Deardra in the white mountains of NH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT shot of Tucker Steve...pure pleasure...didn't get the video on my iPad unfortunately.

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Great photos, everyone! Keep 'em coming! 



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody loves a good roll in the snow, or on the lawn after a good meal, or a tennis ball, or a nice fresh pile of just about any kind of POOP, dead fish on the bank are another favorite or how about an egg?


LOL, Pete! I hope you do dig out some photos of Woody rolling in something, but perhaps not that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Jordan didn't know what to do with the Easter Egg she found...so she rolled on it !!!:::::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> Great photos, everyone! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> 
> LOL, Pete! I hope you do dig out some photos of Woody rolling in something, but perhaps not that.


I just went through all my online pictures that are available at the moment and didn't have any uploaded of the infamous roll...I've taken several but unfortunately they're on my desk top PC which I can't get to at the moment :no: but I'll see if maybe later I can make it over there.

And yes please keep 'em coming...they're really all wonderful

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jordan sure has grown some pretty feathers SM.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

tobysmommy said:


> Many of our lovely Goldens like to roll in things, like grass, leaves, dirt, mud, puddles or snow (and hopefully nothing less agreeable). I thought there might be a plethora of amusing photos on this topic that we could share.
> 
> I'll start. This was Toby yesterday afternoon:
> 
> ...


Where are you in Ontario that you already have snow?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Where are you in Ontario that you already have snow?


I'm in northern Ontario, but that's not where this photo was taken. Toby and I are traveling across Canada and we're currently in Banff, on Tunnel Mountain. Plenty of snow here.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Poor Jordan didn't know what to do with the Easter Egg she found...so she rolled on it !!!:::::


That's too funny...Woody did the same thing...I've got a video of it somewhere...just not sure where at the moment.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's my RB boy, Buddy. Rolling around on a tulip bulb he stole from me


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The first photo is Finn rolling in a field we like to frequent (although we saw bear scat there the other day...not comforting); the second is my angel Cody just rolling for the joy of it in the backyard.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> The first photo is Finn rolling in a field we like to frequent (although we saw bear scat there the other day...not comforting); the second is my angel Cody just rolling for the joy of it in the backyard.


Both of my past and present goldens actually loved rolling on the tennis ball...I see Cody has one in his mouth.

Yeah, coming across scat like that does seem to break up the rhythm of the walk but you know I don't think a younger dog would have much of a problem keeping clear of a bear...but you might!


Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Both of my past and present goldens actually loved rolling on the tennis ball...I see Cody has one in his mouth.


I've only had Renny for a week now, but I've noticed he also LOVES rolling around in the grass, upside down and all around, holding a tennis ball in his mouth. It's so funny to watch!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Some great pics on here - ok this is cheating a wee bit - didn;t catch the actual roll, but this was the end result


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg, I thought my Fozzie loved to roll in the dirt and mud, but Goldensmum's picture is the best! How did you ever get it all off?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome picture Goldensmum!!! Loving this thread, just about the most favourite thing a Golden does in my book... unfortunately I've never actually caught mine with a camera, have a few with the end results must dig them out! 

Not quite rolling, but took a lot of cleaning up after lol!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Reeva had to suffer the indignity of being hosed off in the garden when we got home, unfortunately the inside of the car needed cleaning too but I left that to hubby


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

The only thing that Kayanne ever rolled in was dog poop. I do NOT have any pictures of that. 

You're welcome!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Great photos... So why do Goldens love rolling....? Anyone?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

love never dies said:


> Great photos... So why do Goldens love rolling....? Anyone?


I think it's because:

They can
It feels so incredibly Grrrrrrrrrreat!
I'ts FUN


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think it's because:
> 
> They can
> It feels so incredibly Grrrrrrrrrreat!
> I'ts FUN


All those, and because rolling in things offers a great opportunity for getting really wet and dirty. "Swampcollies", remember?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Please post more... I love this thread


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my old darling Tasha rolling in the grass


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn, like Cody before him, rolls on his toys. I think it's claiming them, but also rolling on tennis balls appears to feel good! Whatever the reason, it sure is a joyous activity And Pete, Finn turned ten yesterday, so not sure he could outrun a bear!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome idea for a thread. Here's Buddy rolling in some leaves....

I miss Buddy so much:






Bauer rolls in just about everything. His favorite is mud. I'll catch a pic of him next time.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Finn, like Cody before him, rolls on his toys. I think it's claiming them, but also rolling on tennis balls appears to feel good! Whatever the reason, it sure is a joyous activity And Pete, Finn turned ten yesterday, so not sure he could outrun a bear!


I think you'd be surprised what Finn could do if he had a bear after him.

I couldn't agree more...part of it is claiming the item and rolling on tennis balls just feels so darn good! As I've said both of my goldens loved rolling on their tennis balls!

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Nomes said:


> This is my old darling Tasha rolling in the grass


Great shot of Tasha in utter bliss...one very happy golden!

Pete


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Great shot of Tasha in utter bliss...one very happy golden!
> 
> Pete


thanks! it was pretty much her favorite thing to do! ever seen a grass stained golden? well, i'm pretty sure she woulda' won the prize!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Poor Jordan didn't know what to do with the Easter Egg she found...so she rolled on it !!!:::::


Ahahahahaha...........precious ! Vicki and Amber


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Levi luckily doesn't roll in mud although when he goes swimming he tries to roll in the sand after:doh: but he does roll on the floor when he's wet.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Ran across a photo of Max rolling in the grass.


----------

